# US Army Standards of Medical Fitness



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

A doctor at MEPS will determine if you're medically qualified, but if you have questions you should start here

http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r40_501.pdf

AR 40-501 is the reg you can Google if that link is broken.


----------

